# Severn Bridge Tunnel



## godzilla73 (Aug 23, 2012)

This was the first site we visited on our recent visit to the Forest of Dean. The Severn Bridge Tunnel served the GWR taking trains under the hills of Pirton after they had skittered across the old Severn Rail Bridge,(not to be confused with the Severn Rail Tunnel of course !) which was built in 1879 and demolished in 1970 (Part of it collapsed after it was struck by two barges). There was a small station - innovatively known as Severn Bridge - on the North side of the tunnel. There are almost no signs of this and it is now a pheasant farm.

On with the phots!



























Every so often you can see letters carved in the stone of the tunnel. We assumed these were to do with the cutting of the stone, rather than the tunnel or the railway.











There's some interesting stuff inside, including a selection of different refuges of varying sizes. We couldn't work out if this was intentional or if the land had shifted.
















Some other interesting bits and bobs as well including and old trailer, some of the original rail fittings (I think these are called chairs) and other ironmongery





















Outside, there were the remains of a GWR tunnel number, a W-hanger from a telegraph system and a bit of broad gauge rail (obviously pre-1892, when the GWR went standard gauge) used to support a sign.


















A good yomp, even with the large amounts of red clay mud and cow poo!
Thanks for looking
Godzy


----------



## bodrick (Aug 23, 2012)

epic pic's & post
yes to your question about the chair and the following pic is of the fang bolt tht held it in place through the sleeper.
It should have the date stamped on the chair.

ATB
Alan


----------



## freespirits (Aug 23, 2012)

great pics and great report nice mooch


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 23, 2012)

Great pics- reminds me of a time we went to stay with some close friends of my parents (fellow trainspotter- also in the GWR area) and he said about this really long huge tunnel that needed exploring- so we set off with thick jumpers and torches.... and the tunnel was barely longer than a bridge and we didn't stop laughing and ribbing him about it for years after


----------



## night crawler (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice never knew it exsited and looks in good condition.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice one, never heard of / seen this before! I can see the railway enthusiasts loving this! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 24, 2012)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 24, 2012)

I've walked through there when I was a kid, without torches too. The station used to have a nice little signal box but that's disappeared over the years. The tunnel was made wide enough for two tracks even though one track was ever laid.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your kind comments people. 'Mal - where was the signal box sited? We saw a load of junk up on the top of the embankment that looked like it was the wreckage of a building, but couldn't work out if it had just been dumped there or not!


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 28, 2012)

It was at the bridge end of the tunnel. Right at the present day end of the line above the Gloucester - Cardiff line. I can't exactly remember as it was 35 years ago but I think it was on the left if you stand with your back to the tunnel. Whether it was at the far end or the near end of the platform I really can't remember. 
http://www.photobydjnorton.com/SevernRailwayBridge.html The end of the platform nearest the tunnel it would seem.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for that Mal. There are some great photos on there - interesting to see how much the area has reverted to nature across the last 40 Years or so!
Godzy


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great finds and photos.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 28, 2012)

Brilliant. I'd forgotten all about this place! Reminds me to go here to cheers for that


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice one mate !! But forsooth who is that young fellow in shot 4 ?!! And hardly a grey hair in sight !!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 29, 2012)

Might have gessed you be in on the action somwhere,


----------



## cunningcorgi (Aug 29, 2012)

When we went there, we were met with 'this' hurtling towards us - 





Was making a hell of a racket and initially frightened the bejaysus out of me at least. Turned out to be the farmer in his 4x4 hauling a trailor through the tunnel.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha! You were sharp - capturing a photo of it in action!


----------



## Carlh (Sep 6, 2012)

Great thread, really interesting !  good work


----------

